

The Future of the Contact Us page - thinkingserious
http://shivsingh.com/goingsocial/2008/04/my-starbucks-idea-the-future-o.html

======
nreece
>> Every site will need to have an area like this - a place where the brand
solicits feedback from its customers and responds to their comments.

That's what discussion forums are for. With a simple voting plugin (in
vBulletin or phpBB for example), your ideas forum is good to go.

~~~
xenoterracide
sure if I want an easily hacked site.

phpBB is renowned for security vulnerabilities.

~~~
sprig
Choose a different forum system then! There are plenty to go around.

------
snowbird122
This is exactly the problem my startup is trying to solve. We hope to be
launching soon.

The whole idea is that there should be an easy way for people to provide ideas
to companies, and there should be an easy way for companies to manage all the
ideas.

whisperlabs.com

------
xenoterracide
other than forums/bug trackers is there any existing software foss software
specifically designed for this?

